
NASA Sees Arctic Ocean Circulation Do an About-Face - gibsonf1
http://www.nasa.gov/vision/earth/lookingatearth/ipy-20071113.html
======
gibsonf1
_"Our study confirms many changes seen in upper Arctic Ocean circulation in
the 1990s were mostly decadal in nature, rather than trends caused by global
warming," said Morison._

